
Branding and distributing swag like a BOSS - DAYz
http://startupshirts.org
======
Albright
Are you seriously just selling your collection of conference swag T-shirts?
For twelve bucks apiece?

~~~
aethant
If they are, wow. That heroku one is definitely one of their swag shirts - I
got one at an Amazon event.

